# What should you be doing right now but instead, you are spending time on dc?



## corazon (Jul 26, 2005)

What is it that you _should _be doing right now but would rather spend time on dc?

I always feel like I should be cleaning, folding laundry, getting ready to go, going to sleep or something like that, I hope I'm not the only one...

As of now, I should go get in the shower but am procrastinating.


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

cleaning lol


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2005)

I should be cleaning the house, washing clothes, writing lesson plans, and doing school work.  Actually, I am printing out my reading for class while I am here, so I'm doing a tiny bit right!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jul 26, 2005)

We're having friends over for dinner tonight.  I should be cleaning the house and doing the prep work and watering the garden and taking a shower and finishing some paperwork and cleaning the chicken cage..   DC is more fun that all of the above though.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 26, 2005)

Helping Barbara " Well I guess I am kinda we are both on right now  " Mowing, fixing something, or that Man Stuff "Snoozing"  .


----------



## tweedee (Jul 26, 2005)

Dusting off my television??????????

But the computer is more fun.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 26, 2005)

Getting ready for school. At the moment we are runnning early but I'm sure we'll end up being late cause DC is hard to leave.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh 

out watering my plants, feeding the dog, ironing my pants and smocks for work,   At least dinner is going  Trouble is I'll have to stop to eat it 
kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Jul 26, 2005)

Cleaning the kitchen & doing laundry. It'll all still be there later so I'll do it then.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 26, 2005)

Cleaning the house, playing with my puppy, and "I live in Hawaii for crips sake" being out doors.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 26, 2005)

Doing my laundry! I HATE laundry!   I SHOULD be out more with my local friends at times. ANd I really should workout too.


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2005)

What a laugh.  Notice not too many men answering????  Basic laundery (washing and drying) isn't that much of a problem, I can do it between the things I enjoy doing.  BUT ... scrubbing floors, and weeding the garden, and running errands, and getting to my exercise classes (I manage to get there 2x/wk, but should go 3x) ...  And Ironing!!! It's enough to make me long for winter with sweaters and jeans (I perspire heavily, so have a passion for crisp cotton sleeveless blouses .... what an idiot).  And I despise vacuuming.  My fatal flaw isn't being on the computer, but reading ... copiously (3-5 books a week).


----------



## corazon (Jul 27, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> "I live in Hawaii for crips sake" being out doors.


 
Do you every get island fever?  I fell in love with Kauai when we visited a couple years back but I don't think I could live there.  We will be visiting the big island in Oct. and I am going to relax by the water like a beached whale.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 27, 2005)

Laundry, fixing lunch for tomorrow, taking a shower, etc.  I did try to fix my sliding glass door handle.  I bought the wrong one, so back to the hardware this weekend!!  My other accomplishment this evening was getting stung by a wasp.   All I did was try to go outside and play ball with the dog!!  I got about 3 feet from the door and a wasp just landed on the back of my calf and started stinging me.  I brushed it off and ran in the house, leaving the poor dog outside.


----------



## corazon (Jul 28, 2005)

I should be in bed, and I will be feeling it tomorrow.  But I also just got home and feel like I deserve a little down time.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 28, 2005)

I should be sleeping !


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I should be sleeping !


Me too!!!  Race ya!

 Barbara


----------



## ironchef (Jul 28, 2005)

I should be finishing up my Paradis Cognac. Oh wait, I am!


----------



## msalper (Jul 28, 2005)

Helping mom by cleaning/wiping windows and hanging up  curtains.... Feeding my dog, going to gym  ... taking a shower, trying new recipes.... My PC is almost open for 18 hours, so checking new posts in DC... Waiting answers for my question .


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2005)

My school work.  *Sigh*  I actually can't put it off any longer, so I am going to do that now.  I have a book section and about 8 journal articles to read, then a 1750-2100 word paper to write and a PowerPoint presentation to put together (due Monday), so I'd better get to work! 

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2005)

Baking 2 kinds of cookies & a cake. My church is feeding the Big League World Series players again this year & we've been asked to bring the desserts to help cut the food costs.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

I should be out chopping down the weeds on our slope... but,  we are out of the string that the weed wacker uses, Paul's going to bring some home with him later.  I should also be doing dishes and clothes and changing the sheets on the bed and about a million other things.


----------



## luvs (Jul 28, 2005)

i should be sleeping.

i like it here too much to do such frivilous things as sleep, though, lol.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Baking 2 kinds of cookies & a cake. My church is feeding the Big League World Series players again this year & we've been asked to bring the desserts to help cut the food costs.




Isn't it about a million degrees there?  Much too
hot to bake.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 28, 2005)

I have ton of work, actually a hot project, but it's much more fun to be here.


----------



## luvs (Jul 28, 2005)

okay, now i should go be getting the tub all filled up with bubbles and picking out an outfit for the day. 
but here i am, in my jammies, no tub water running.....


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I'm at work, so I really can't say...   

John


----------



## callie (Jul 28, 2005)

I should be heading off to my next client - but here I am..."just 5 more minutes"..."just one more thread"...


----------



## crewsk (Jul 28, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Isn't it about a million degrees there? Much too
> hot to bake.


 

It's about 91F so it's a lot cooler than it has been the rest of the week. Plus our air conditioner works wonders! I did get one batch of cookes made, just took the last pan out of the oven. I'm debating on whether to do the 2nd batch or wait until tomorrow. I have until Monday after noon to get it all done.


----------



## Dove (Jul 28, 2005)

Everything!!!

I arrived home yesterday morning to find the clean dishes still in the dishwasher and five days of dirty dishes in the sink..sometimes paper plates were used so it wasn't that bad. 

"I couldn't put them in the washer because the clean ones were in there..i did put the silverware away though" 

The Dr. said today that he did right by his way of thinking..dementa is getting a little worse. He is in the biginning stage now. The only good side of this if I can find if a good side...would be the memory loss  of the Korean and Viet Nam wars. It is starting to take it's toll on him now when he thinks of what went down then.
Dove


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2005)

hunting the ghosts that keep putting dishes in my sink.
combating laundry monsters, and cutting the grass.
i *might* get to it tomorrow since i'm off


----------



## callie (Jul 28, 2005)

middie!  I have those same ghosts and monsters  There's only 2 of us in the house...i'm amazed at how the trash, laundry and dishes pile up!!!!  What IS it?


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2005)

there's only 3 of  us. what amazes me is i can have all the dishes done before i go to work. 4 hours later i get home... i'm the only one here yet i have a sink full of dishes again !!!!!!!!
idiot's a pig i'm telling you. messy messy messy


----------



## corazon (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm always surprized how fast the laundry builds up.  I do all the laundry in the house and think I can take a break from it for a day or two.  But it seems just a couple hours go by and the laundry basket is full again.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2005)

Ya know what guys, ghost and goblins just might be the culprits, I think they open the doors to the cabnits at night so the glasses and dishes can sneak out and jump in the sink while we sleep..The laundry just lays in wait for someone to leave the bin open just a crack, and slither, slide it goes onto the floor..Why I even think the garbage pail is letting the neighbors garbage in to play at night!!!  We need to put

the ghost police to work 

kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 29, 2005)

who ya gonna call????


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2005)

Good one Callie

kadesma


----------



## callie (Jul 29, 2005)

(i love that movie)


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2005)

it was a good one 

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 29, 2005)

I should be hanging up the pile of shirts and pants that are on my bed and then going to bed, but here I am not doing either!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 29, 2005)

I should be doing the same, Sierra - I have a mountain of socks that need sorting on the middle of my bed. 

I need to clean the house, (especially sweep! My black doggie is quite the shedder!) So, I'm going to try to do it tomorrow at 6am before the start of my day. (then of course, there's the 6 loads of laundry that are calling to me.....)


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 29, 2005)

Do you find that you are alwys left with lots of odd socks??? Socks start out in pairs in my house but soon become rogue loners who are left to pile up unloved in the back room out of sight. Socks are one of my secret hates!
Having said that I should be either getting dinner ready or probably sorting out my ever increasing sock issues.


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2005)

i blame the washing machine. i think it eats our socks, lol!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I found out I don't have a 1750-2100 word research paper due Monday.  I have TWO 1750-2100 word research papers and a 15-20-slide PowerPoint due Monday.  So I should be working on them.  But, since it is 5:04 a.m., I think I will go to bed for awhile first.  So, goodnight!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 29, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Well, I found out I don't have a 1750-2100 word research paper due Monday. I have TWO 1750-2100 word research papers and a 15-20-slide PowerPoint due Monday. So I should be working on them. But, since it is 5:04 a.m., I think I will go to bed for awhile first. So, goodnight!
> 
> Barbara


Is that for school??????? Eeeek they work you teachers hard over there! 
Get some sleep, theres nothing worse than teaching on too little sleep is there?? Or are you still on your summer break?


----------



## crewsk (Jul 29, 2005)

I should be folding laundry, emptying & loading the dishwasher, sweeping, dusting, & cleaning the bathrooms. It's raining though & I just want to curl up under a blanket & go back to bed.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Is that for school??????? Eeeek they work you teachers hard over there!
> Get some sleep, theres nothing worse than teaching on too little sleep is there?? Or are you still on your summer break?


I am still on summer break for another week.  This is for my college class (going for my Master's Degree in Curriculum and Instruction).  With all that is going on lately, I hadn't noticed the 2nd paper and PowerPoint.  The syllabus for this class is a little confusing sometimes; he kind of goes back and forth a lot!  It is my fault though, and now I'm paying the price!  I do think (even though he gave us a lot of time) that 2 papers and a presentation all due the same day is a little much.  Oh well, just a little over a week until this class is done!

 Barbara


----------



## callie (Jul 29, 2005)

You can do it!  You can do it!  Go, Barbara!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 29, 2005)

The dishwashers running and
the washing machine is on the spin cycle
so, I'm just waiting until I can empty them both.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2005)

I should be getting ready to go out to dinner, but, here I am    

kadesma


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 29, 2005)

Since I discovered DC, I peek in every now and then during the workday - while I'm running jobs or writing code, answering emails and in the in-between moments. I work in the IT industry, and probably never was there a person less suited! I think I hate computers (and gadgets and widgets) on principle (except for this website)! Then, at home, when my children aren't glued to AOL's instant messaging service, I peek in again. Laundry, dishes, ironing, paperwork, gardening, my beloved Shelby with her big, hopeful eyes and spitty tennis ball, and bills all beckon...Sandy


----------



## pdswife (Jul 29, 2005)

Nothing
I'm as free as a bird 
until Paulie gets home in an hour.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 29, 2005)

Eating sushi at the Cherry Blossom.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 29, 2005)

Playing my fav, game on the computer, Luzor Unwrapped. Takes away  all my stress.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2005)

This is an interesting thread!  Aftere reading the replies, I come to the conclusion that we are a dirty bunch of foodies.  A very high percentage of the replies relate to cleaning, washing something.  Surprisingly, there's very little comment that they should be cooking!


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> This is an interesting thread! Aftere reading the replies, I come to the conclusion that we are a dirty bunch of foodies. A very high percentage of the replies relate to cleaning, washing something. Surprisingly, there's very little comment that they should be cooking!


lol, i noticed that, too. i am such a clean-freak and have to have my bubble baths or showers a couple times a day but i get distracted.


----------



## corazon (Jul 30, 2005)

I probably should go brush my teeth and climb into bed but I also feel like I deserve a little relaxation time.  I'd love to add to my relaxation by having some fresh, warm chocolate chip cookies with a glass of milk but that will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 30, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Playing my fav, game on the computer, Luzor Unwrapped. Takes away  all my stress.





I"m always looking for new games to play wasabi.
What's this one like and where do I find it??

smiles, Trish


----------



## wasabi (Jul 30, 2005)

Trish,

I bought this game from Gamehouse.com. You have to create matches of 3 or more spheres by blasting it with a like color sphere. It's a ball blasting game. You can download it for free to try it out. Let me know if you play it and how you like it. Sorry to say that I'm addicted to this game......Wasabi


----------



## pdswife (Jul 30, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Trish,
> 
> I bought this game from Gamehouse.com. You have to create matches of 3 or more spheres by blasting it with a like color sphere. It's a ball blasting game. You can download it for free to try it out. Let me know if you play it and how you like it. Sorry to say that I'm addicted to this game......Wasabi



I'll check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

Baking the rest of the cookies to feed the ball players tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

Starting Cades breakfast 

kadesma


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

working!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

Riding my exercise bike.   I'm going... I'm going...


----------



## crewsk (Aug 1, 2005)

Now I should be folding laundry, cutting TC's hair, & getting our clothes out for tonight. I finally got all the cookies made!! I only made 248.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Now I should be folding laundry, cutting TC's hair, & getting our clothes out for tonight. I finally got all the cookies made!! I only made 248.


That's all!!!!!  Good grief, child you have fallen behind  And I moan when I have to finish 4 doz  
Way to go crewsk, you are a great giver.
kadesma


----------



## The Z (Aug 1, 2005)

I just got back from the gym, so I should be ::sniff::sniff:: ewww - - in the shower, I reckon!!!

be right back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

cutting the grass.


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2005)

i guess i should probably be on the phone.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

Now... I should be feeding Paulie his lunch but, the bad boy hasn't come home from the gym yet.  Lunch is already and waiting.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 1, 2005)

Inventing the next ONLY $19.99 Item to sale on TV !


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

but wait maidrite... there's more !!!!!!
okay you have to come up with that
too lol


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 1, 2005)

Yea I'll throw in a Whopper Chopper for only three easy payments of ONLY $19.99 !  

Where do I get mine You ask ? 

Send me the Money and you will find out !


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Yea I'll throw in a Whopper Chopper for only three easy payments of ONLY $19.99 !
> 
> Where do I get mine You ask ?
> 
> Send me the Money and you will find out !


 
and it will only take 4 easy payments of only $19.95 if i call withing the next 10 minutes? but i must call RIGHT NOW if i want these increadible savings? and i should hurry up and not delay? i'll buy!


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2005)

three luvs... he dropped one payment lol


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2005)

I should be doing laundry and cleaning the basement.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

picking up in the kitchen after dinner...Maybe if I wish hard enough, it will all go away  

kadesma


----------



## callie (Aug 1, 2005)

i've tried that, kadesma...if you figure it out, let me know, OK?  that's what I should be doing, too.  finishing some laundry and cleaning up the kitchen.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> i've tried that, kadesma...if you figure it out, let me know, OK? that's what I should be doing, too. finishing some laundry and cleaning up the kitchen.


Well Callie, it didn't work  I picked up and started the dishwasher, at least I got most everything else done this morning..But I'm gonna have a serious talk with the WISH FAIRY  
kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a good excuse  -- for today at least.  We invited all the new neighbors (6 households) over for a potluck on Sunday, so I have to look up some good appetizer and side dish recipes.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I should be cleaning and going to the grocery store


----------



## crewsk (Aug 26, 2005)

I need to be doing a blue million things but I'm taking a day off this week. The laundry & all other cleaning will be here tomorrow when hubby & the kids are here to help. I've been laying on the couch since I left here shortly after 8 this morning reading a book & eating a pint of Godiva chocolate cheesecake ice cream. I really need to go outside though & pay my plants a little bit of attention but I'll do that after I pick the kids up from school. That way they can play.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 26, 2005)

Helping hubby pack for his weekend hunting trip....


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

Mowing the rest of our acre and a half!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 26, 2005)

Getting dressed to pick the kids up from school. I put my pj's back on after I showered this morning so I could be comfy.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 26, 2005)

Crewsk, I am green with envy. I'm at work, but pop in and out of here during the day. I NEED to go over the last two weeks and review and record my "time" spent on various projects, and that is a very dull, disheartening thing to do. So, sadly, this is good-bye. Until I am finished, I'm not allowing myself one more peep.
Sandyj


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 26, 2005)

I should be scrubbing the floor.  It's been awhile since I've done it and it is one of my least favorite chores to do (that and dusting!).  It's relative cool out today but so darn humid that I don't think it'll dry.  So maybe I'll just put it off one more day....


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Mowing the rest of our acre and a half!


 
JUST an acre and a half.....poor you...... 

I outta be doing dishes and folding laubdry but well...here i am


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

nyah hah hah!  Got all my stuff done, and paid the bills too.

Now all I have to do is think up some dinner.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 26, 2005)

Mud, if you did all of that, you deserve to be taken out to eat tonight!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Can't, PA.  We are hosting yet another sleepover tonight (gawd, I can't wait until school starts again!)

I'm thinking store-bought pizza and the remains of the pitiful peach tart I made yesterday for dessert, smothered in ice cream to hide its insipidity.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 26, 2005)

watering the garden.. feeding the chickens... picking weeds... getting the sticky spots off the floor ( don't know what Paul spilled but, ick!!), looking over the visa bill, reading the library book that's due soon that I haven't started... I started to clean the over this morning and I really need to finish it.   But, you guys are so much more fun than work.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 26, 2005)

ukmmmmm.....must not answer......


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 27, 2005)

Sleeping.............


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

Vacuuming cause my MIL is coming, but I am pretending to be looking for dinner ideas here!


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 27, 2005)

I should be Sleeping but so should Barbara !


----------



## Claire (Aug 27, 2005)

Sleeping.  My geriatric dog has me trained.  I was already an insomniac, but now I have a 4 a.m. wake up call so she can pee (beats cleaning up after her).


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not sure that I'm even awake yet, my internal clock never lets me sleep (


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 27, 2005)

sleeping......why cant I sleep in on weekends???


----------



## crewsk (Aug 27, 2005)

Weeding the flowerbeds.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 27, 2005)

Nothing.  I got busy last night and finished everything on my list.
Today is mine!  I can play on DC, go shopping for fun stuff, laze around
in my sweats and a tee-shirt.  Anything I want.  Yipppppy!!!!


----------



## callie (Aug 27, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Nothing. I got busy last night and finished everything on my list.
> Today is mine! I can play on DC, go shopping for fun stuff, laze around
> in my sweats and a tee-shirt. Anything I want. Yipppppy!!!!


 






 you're the woman!!

Enjoy your day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks!  I will!


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2005)

you name it... i should be doing it !!!!! lol


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 27, 2005)

Having a shower and getting dressed to go to the hospital. Mil stayed over last night as she is down from Darwin and she had a really bad gall bladder attack (she has gall stones and is due to have it removed in 2 weeks) I took her to hospital at 1am and stayed until 2:30am. they are going to give her an ultrasound today and get a surgeonh in. My bet is they will try to convince her to have the op. here and not fly 41/2 hours back to Darwin. 
Better go!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

Mrsmac,

Our daughter Nancy had her gall bladder removed when she was I think 21.  They were able to do it the less invasive way, so it wasn't too bad.  She couldn't pick up her baby for a couple weeks, which she hated!

I hope your mother-in-law is doing well, under the circumstances.  

 Barbara


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 27, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Nothing.  I got busy last night and finished everything on my list.
> Today is mine!  I can play on DC, go shopping for fun stuff, laze around
> in my sweats and a tee-shirt.  Anything I want.  Yipppppy!!!!



I see you are in Issaquah! I love it there, it's nice to get out of the city...

I should be outside since our summer is almost over, and I've spent most of it inside, but there is always too much traffic!

And in a bit I should be getting ready to go see my boyfriends band play tonight, but I'm sure I'll still be messing around on here...;-)


----------



## corazon (Aug 28, 2005)

Ho hum.  I should be sweeping up all the salt my son decided to spill all over the floor today, but I have a good excuse because I need to be quiet for a while so he can fall asleep.  If I'm walking around doing stuff he has a hard time getting to sleep quickly.  And the laundry, the never ending laundry...


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 28, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Mrsmac,
> 
> Our daughter Nancy had her gall bladder removed when she was I think 21. They were able to do it the less invasive way, so it wasn't too bad. She couldn't pick up her baby for a couple weeks, which she hated!
> 
> ...



They took it out tonight (sunday) with keyhole surgery. She is doing well and will fly home friday instead of Monday. She is in a great hospital near us so its probably better that it was here than Darwin where the health motto is " If you're in pain, get on a plane!"


----------



## pdswife (Aug 28, 2005)

bluespanishsky said:
			
		

> I see you are in Issaquah! I love it there, it's nice to get out of the city...
> 
> I should be outside since our summer is almost over, and I've spent most of it inside, but there is always too much traffic!
> 
> And in a bit I should be getting ready to go see my boyfriends band play tonight, but I'm sure I'll still be messing around on here...;-)


 
Yep!  I'm in Izzy.  Out in the country.  We LOVE it here.
The deer are always walking through the yard (and eating the plants but, oh well!!)  A few days ago we had a bobcat in the yard.  You should have heard all the noise the birds made!  Wow what a racket.   
What part of Seattle do you live in??  Down town or more on the outskirts?  Traffic in Wa. is bad every where!!  It can take me over 40 minutes to get to the free way and it's only a little over 8 miles.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 28, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Yep!  I'm in Izzy.  Out in the country.  We LOVE it here.
> The deer are always walking through the yard (and eating the plants but, oh well!!)  A few days ago we had a bobcat in the yard.  You should have heard all the noise the birds made!  Wow what a racket.
> What part of Seattle do you live in??  Down town or more on the outskirts?  Traffic in Wa. is bad every where!!  It can take me over 40 minutes to get to the free way and it's only a little over 8 miles.



oh wow a bobcat!  That's exactly what I love about Issaquah, it's out in the country but still close enough to the city that you can enjoy pike place market, or anything downdown with out too much of a commute.  You get the best of both worlds, a little bit of country and a little bit of city!  I used to live in bellevue when I went to BCC, and made quite a few good friends who lived in Issaquah, so I've spent some time there!  Didn't you guys get the first Krispy Kreme in the Seattle area?

I currently live in the North Ballard area, but closer to crown hill and north seattle.  Downtown is probably less then 5 miles but will take me anywhere from 15-40 minutes to get where I want to go!  

Anyway, right now I should be heading to the supermarket, to pick up our weekly grocieres, but alas I'm on here...


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

Here is so much nicer than the grocery store! lol!!

I should be doing the dinner dishes.  I know I'm going
to be angry with myself when I wake up in the morning and
they are all still sitting in the sink!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2005)

still sitting here reading instead of out watering the yard... 

Oh well I'll think about it tomorrow 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Sep 1, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> still sitting here reading instead of out watering the yard...
> 
> Oh well I'll think about it tomorrow
> kadesma



"After all, tomorrow is another day"


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 1, 2005)

Taking a shower, BOY DO I SMELL, AND I HAVE TO MOW THAT FACE HAIR Down TOO!


----------



## JessBoBess (Sep 15, 2005)

Cooking.  It's 5pm in South Africa and Hubby will be home in about an hour.  And dinner will take about an hour and a half.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

wow supper already?  We just had breaky!  I really should be finishing my laundry, but you know, DC always comes first


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2005)

i was hanging out on the 'ol computer, the lovely aroma of incense wafting about, listening to my t.v, sipping a few beers, paying half a mind to a good song, when i was like, ' i really probably ought to go eat something.'


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2005)

those darn dishes in the sink....argh, don't they just do me a favour and disappear or something?


----------



## corazon (Sep 16, 2005)

I should go to bed.  I'm tired but I know I will have a bad sleep even if I do turn in.  Ho hum...what shall I do?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2005)

You should just sit right there and enjoy US.  lol


----------



## Paolita (Sep 16, 2005)

I should be working on my end of studies project which is worth 1/3 of my entire year average!!!! Gosh, that's a **** of a lot of points... better get back to my books


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2005)

Watching SURVIVOR.  A friend called and invited us over for dinner last night so
we had to tape it.  I have to watch it soon or I'll go crazy!!! Well, crazier than
I already am.!!


----------

